# Mendelssohn - MWV O6 - Concerto for Two Pianos in A-Flat Major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Performed by Roland Pöntinen and Love Derwinger with the Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam 
Conducted by Lev Markiz 

Movement One: Allegro vivace - 0:00 
Movement Two: Andante - 17:15 
Movement Three: Allegro vivace - 27:50


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted very good, special Katia & Marielle Labèque


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> I voted very good, special Katia & Marielle Labèque


I agree.


----------



## shaun fernandez (6 mo ago)

I love it it's very good




192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1​


----------

